# Dark Souls - Kann man es gebraucht kaufen?



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen:

Kann ich Dark Souls - Prepare to Die Edition (PC) gebraucht kaufen - wegen dem GfWL-Zeugs und so?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Gruß
Spice


----------



## Rabowke (12. Januar 2014)

Würde ich nicht machen, weil dir dann jemand sein GfWL Account mit verkaufen müsste ... aber warum eigentlich die Frage? Bei Steam gibt es das Spiel für ~10 EUR, im Sale wurde es mMn für ~6 EUR verkauft.

Noch günstiger wird kaum möglich und auch notwendig sein.


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

Na ich wollte halt die ganzen Beigaben die in der Box drin sind (physisch) haben!
 Also ist das bei GfWL wie bei Steam??
 Dachte, man müsste DS nicht unbedingt online sein zum Zocken?!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> Na ich wollte halt die ganzen Beigaben die in der Box drin sind (physisch) haben!
> Also ist das bei GfWL wie bei Steam??
> Dachte, man müsste DS nicht unbedingt online sein zum Zocken?!



Du musst auch bei Steam nicht unbedingt dauernd online sein, aber das Spiel ist halt an das Konto gebunden, da muss Dir der Verkäufer halt das gesamte Konto "verkaufen".


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

Und wenn ich es mit dem gebrauchten Key bei Steam registriere?
 Und muss eigentlich bei GfWL-Spielen im Gegensatz zu Steam die DVD immer im Laufwerk sein beim Spielen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> Und wenn ich es mit dem gebrauchten Key bei Steam registriere?
> Und muss eigentlich bei GfWL-Spielen im Gegensatz zu Steam die DVD immer im Laufwerk sein beim Spielen?


 
Der Key funktioniert bei beiden, Steam und GfWL, das stimmt. Allerdings selbst wenn du den Key bei Steam aktivierst, musst Du Dich im Spiel dann nachher trotzdem in GfWL einloggen und dort auch den Key noch aktivieren. Um GfWL kommt man nicht herum.


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

Und wenn der Erstbesitzer nur ein Offlinekonto bei GfWL hatte um zu spielen?
 Oder gibt es Multiplayer bei Dark Souls?
 Und muss eigentlich bei GfWL-Spielen im Gegensatz zu Steam die DVD immer im Laufwerk sein beim Spielen?


----------



## Hawkins (12. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> Und wenn der Erstbesitzer nur ein Offlinekonto bei GfWL hatte um zu spielen?
> Oder gibt es Multiplayer bei Dark Souls?
> Und muss eigentlich bei GfWL-Spielen im Gegensatz zu Steam die DVD immer im Laufwerk sein beim Spielen?



Dark Souls hat nen Multiplayer, aber keinen wie zB in Call of Duty etc. Man kann auch nicht einfach so mit Freunden im Coop spielen. Man kann nur mit fremden Spielern Coop machen (man muss sie an bestimmten Stellen im Game herbeirufen mit nem Item) und man kann jederzeit in der menschlichen Form von anderen Spielern angegriffen werden.

Zur 2. Frage:
Nein die DVD muss nicht im Laufwerk liegen, weder bei Steam noch bei GfWL. Generell benötigt kein Game das man bei Steam registrieren kann/muss eine DVD im Laufwerk.


Ich würde das Game an deiner Stelle nicht gebraucht kaufen, da der CD Key dann schon mit nem GFWL Account verknüpft war und du ihn nicht nochmal verwenden kannst.


----------



## Kreon (12. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> Und wenn ich es mit dem gebrauchten Key bei Steam registriere?


 
... was ja leider nicht geht. Sonst könnte man ja mit einem gekauften Key, beliebig viele Steamaccounts mit dem Game "füttern"


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

Nein, ich meinte damit, wenn der Vorbesitzer es nicht noch zusätzlich bei Steam registriert hatte und ich es dann täte!
 Und wenn ich der Erstbesitzer wäre, kann ich dann das Spiel auch nicht bei Steam registrieren??


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Was soll Dich denn die Version mit DVD und Packung kosten? Wäre es denn schlimm, wenn Du das nur als "Andenken" kaufst, aber zusätzlich einen eigenen Key erwirbst (bei Amazon zB nur 8€) ?  

 Oder sind selbst 8-10€ zusätzlich schon zu viel? Vlt. findest Du ja auch jemanden, der keinen Wert auf Packung&co legt und NUR das verkauft zu einem günstigeren Preis als MIT Key, so dass derjenige mit seinem Key und Account einfach weiterhin spielen kann?


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Januar 2014)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Ich würde das Game an deiner Stelle nicht gebraucht kaufen, da der CD Key dann schon mit nem GFWL Account verknüpft war und du ihn nicht nochmal verwenden kannst.


Angeblich sollen im "MP" von Dark Souls sowieso kaum noch Spieler sein und der GfWL Dienst wird ja sowieso abgeschaltet, von daher. Außer man hofft auf einen Patch wie bei anderen GfWL-Spielen, wo der MP dann über Steam läuft(<-hatte ich jedenfalls so verstanden).


Kreon schrieb:


> ... was ja leider nicht geht. Sonst könnte man ja mit einem gekauften Key, beliebig viele Steamaccounts mit dem Game "füttern"


Es würde schon gehen, wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe den Key aus dem Account wieder zu lösen. Man will es ganz einfach aus rein finanziellen Gründen nicht ermöglichen, was bei Valve wie auch bei jedem anderem Wirtschaftsunternehmen naheliegend ist.


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

@ Mister Smith

 Nein, ich meinte damit, wenn der Vorbesitzer es nicht noch zusätzlich bei Steam registriert hatte und ich es dann täte!
Und wenn ich der Erstbesitzer wäre, kann ich dann das Spiel auch nicht bei Steam registrieren?? ​


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

@ Herbboy

 Das wäre natürlich eine Lösung, aber dann wäre ich aktuell mit dem zusätzlichen Amazon-Preis für den Key auf dem Neupreis der ganzen Chose!
 Aber der zweite Vorschlag von dir würde mir natürlich besser gefallen. Aber wer verkauft halt nur die Hardware im Moment sehr günstig?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> 
> Das wäre natürlich eine Lösung, aber dann wäre ich aktuell mit dem zusätzlichen Amazon-Preis für den Key auf dem Neupreis der ganzen Chose!
> Aber der zweite Vorschlag von dir würde mir natürlich besser gefallen. Aber wer verkauft halt nur die Hardware im Moment sehr günstig?


 da müsstest Du halt ne Art Kleinanzeige für anlegen, denn auf die Idee von sich aus wird wohl kaum einer kommen 

 Was soll das Game denn gebraucht kosten mit allem drum und dran?


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen im "MP" von Dark Souls sowieso kaum noch Spieler sein und der GfWL Dienst wird ja sowieso abgeschaltet, von daher. Außer man hofft auf einen Patch wie bei anderen GfWL-Spielen, wo der MP dann über Steam läuft(<-hatte ich jedenfalls so verstanden).
> 
> Es würde schon gehen, wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe den Key aus dem Account wieder zu lösen. Man will es ganz einfach aus rein finanziellen Gründen nicht ermöglichen, was bei Valve wie auch bei jedem anderem Wirtschaftsunternehmen naheliegend ist.


 
Den Publishern war ja der Gebrauchtspielemarkt ein Dorn im Auge. Genau aus dem hauptursächlichen Grund wurden die bekannten Plattformen wie Steam, Origin, Uplay und Co entwickelt, die ein Spiel via Key unlösbar an einen Account binden. Und genau darin liegt der Sinn der Keys. Nicht im Kopierschutz wie oft kolportiert.

Der Sinn ist unter dem Strich, daß eben Spiele für eine Zweitverwertung untauglich und für andere als den Erstkäufer nicht verwendbar sind. Die Raubkopiererei ist nur vorgeschoben, da diese genannten Plattformen Raubkopien unter dem Strich nicht verhindern (siehe AC2 und Silent Hunter 5 welche schneller gecrackt spielbar waren als man sehen konnte: 24h nach dem Release).

Würdest Du jetzt den gebrauchten Key versuchen zu benutzen, würde das nicht funktionieren. Es sei denn der Verkäufer verkauft Dir (verbotenerweise) seinen kompletten Account. Wenn das aber herauskommen sollte, wird der gesamte Account gesperrt.

Daher hilft es unter dem Strich nur, sich einen neuen Key zu kaufen und eventuell verkauft einer die physischen Beigaben gebraucht separat.


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

@ Herbboy

 Na so um die zwanzig Ocken!


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2014)

Naja entweder ist es Dir das Geld wert oder nicht. Kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

Genau! 
 Wollte auch hier nur technische Infos über den GfWL-Dreck!
 Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle für eure Mühe der Antworten!
 Bis dann.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Um welche "beigaben" geht es denn? Es gibt nämlich auch eine Budget-Version, also nicht dass Du dann die gebraucht kaufst, falls in der Erstauflage irgendwas bei liegt, das dir wichtig sein sollte


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Den Publishern war ja der Gebrauchtspielemarkt ein Dorn im Auge. Genau aus dem hauptursächlichen Grund wurden die bekannten Plattformen wie Steam, Origin, Uplay und Co entwickelt, die ein Spiel via Key unlösbar an einen Account binden. Und genau darin liegt der Sinn der Keys. Nicht im Kopierschutz wie oft kolportiert.


Doch, es ist auch ein Kopierschutz, denn wenn jemand keine Kekse von dubiosen Seiten verwenden will, dann kann er es nicht mal so eben auf dem Rechner eines Freundes installieren und spielen. 




> Der Sinn ist unter dem Strich, daß eben Spiele für eine Zweitverwertung untauglich und für andere als den Erstkäufer nicht verwendbar sind. Die Raubkopiererei ist nur vorgeschoben, da diese genannten Plattformen Raubkopien unter dem Strich nicht verhindern (siehe AC2 und Silent Hunter 5 welche schneller gecrackt spielbar waren als man sehen konnte: 24h nach dem Release.


Das ist sicher richtig, habe ich auch nicht bestritten, dass dies auch ein Grund ist.


> Würdest Du jetzt den gebrauchten Key versuchen zu benutzen, würde das nicht funktionieren. Es sei denn der Verkäufer verkauft Dir (verbotenerweise) seinen kompletten Account. Wenn das aber herauskommen sollte, wird der gesamte Account gesperrt.
> 
> Daher hilft es unter dem Strich nur, sich einen neuen Key zu kaufen und eventuell verkauft einer die physischen Beigaben gebraucht separat.


Einen gebrauchten Key nicht, aber ein gebrauchtes Spiel schon. Wenn ich mein Bioshock 2 verkaufen würde, könnte der Käufer das Spiel ohne Probleme registrieren, denn ich habe es ausschließlich im Offline-Modus von GfWL verwendet.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2014)

Naja der Kopierschutz ist imho aber untauglich, da eben nicht sicher und ziemlich rasch geknackt. Daher sehe ich in den Keys primär eher die Verhinderung einer Zweitvermarktung als Hauptgrund. Es gab ja auch andere Kopierschutzmechanismen. Auch das ungeliebte Starforce.

Und ein so gebrauchtes Spiel zu kaufen ist imho immer mit einem Risiko verbunden. Auch wenn es mal funktioniert garantiert es nicht, daß es nicht später zu einer Sperrung kommen könnte, wenn irgendwann einmal ein Check ergibt, daß das Game mal auf einen anderen Account aktiviert war.Ganz zu schweigen, daß man sich auf die Aussagen bezüglich der Nutzung des Erstbesitzers verlassen muß. Von daher würde ich ein mit Key versehenes Spiel eben nicht gebraucht erwerben. Da habe ich subjektiv eher ein nicht so gutes Gefühl.


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

@Herbboy

 Ja, ich weiß!
Der "Relaunch" hat nur noch die gedruckte Anleitung bei. Deshalb mache ich mir ja die ganze Mühe!
Aber trotzdem sehr nett von dir, das du fragst!


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und ein so gebrauchtes Spiel zu kaufen ist imho immer mit einem Risiko verbunden. Auch wenn es mal funktioniert garantiert es nicht, daß es nicht später zu einer Sperrung kommen könnte. Ganz zu schweigen, daß man sich auf die Aussagen bezüglich der Nutzung des Erstbesitzers verlassen muß. Von daher würde ich ein mit Key versehenes Spiel eben nicht gebraucht erwerben.


Etwas gebrauchtes kaufen ist immer ein Risiko, ganz besonders wenn dort der Satz steht mit "Umtausch ausgeschlossen".

Bei mir gäbe es zwar kein Risiko bezüglich der Keys, ich deaktiviere sogar vor der Installation die Netzwerkverbindung (), allerdings verkaufe ich auch keines meiner erworbenen Spiele.


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

@ #21 (MisterSmith)

 Aha, darum geht's mir doch die ganze Zeit! "Mein" Vorbesitzer ja auch nur! Also geht's doch mit 'nem gebrauchten Spiel und mit 'nem Offline-Konto bei GfWL, oder? Und könnte dann der Vorbesitzer UND der Neubesitzer das gleiche Spiel noch spielen oder nur der mit der Spiele-DVD??? Dachte, es müsste keine Scheibe zum Spielen mehr im Laufwerk dann sein, oder??
Und konntest du jetzt dein Bioshock 2 noch zusätzlich bei Steam registrieren?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> 
> Ja, ich weiß!
> Der "Relaunch" hat nur noch die gedruckte Anleitung bei. Deshalb mache ich mir ja die ganze Mühe!
> Aber trotzdem sehr nett von dir, das du fragst!



aber den Relaunch gibt es doch NEU für 20€, warum dann gebraucht kaufen, wenn du da auch ca 20€ berappen sollst? http://www.amazon.de/Dark-Souls-Prepare-Die-Relaunch/dp/B00FAI6EPM/


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

@ Herbboy

 Ja, ich weiß!
Der "Relaunch" hat aber nur noch die gedruckte Anleitung bei. Deshalb mache ich mir ja die ganze Mühe!


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> @ #21 (MisterSmith)
> 
> Aha, darum geht's mir doch die ganze Zeit! "Mein" Vorbesitzer ja auch nur! Also geht's doch mit 'nem gebrauchten Spiel und mit 'nem Offline-Konto bei GfWL, oder? Und könnte dann der Vorbesitzer UND der Neubesitzer das gleiche Spiel noch spielen oder nur der mit der Spiele-DVD??? Dachte, es müsste keine Scheibe zum Spielen mehr im Laufwerk dann sein, oder??
> Und konntest du jetzt dein Bioshock 2 noch zusätzlich bei Steam registrieren?


Soweit ich weiß geht es bei Dark Souls auch mit einem Offline-Konto, jedenfalls nach einer älteren Aussage eines Users hier, der ein Problem mit seinen Speicherständen hatte.

Und für Steam gibt es eine Liste der Spiele die man auch registrieren kann, allerdings weiß ich von einem Kumpel dem ich meinen CD-Key von Bioshock 2 gab um es zu testen, da ich Steam nicht bei mir installieren wollte, dass das wohl zumindest in diesem Fall nicht funktioniert hat.

Aber Dark Souls steht jedenfalls auf dieser Liste, aber ob es dann auch funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, war ja nur ein einziges Spiel wo ich es aus reiner Neugier habe testen lassen. 
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601&l=german

EDIT: Mein Bioshock 2 ist wenn ich mich richtig erinnere von der Software Pyramide, habe glaube ich 10 Euro bezahlt, vielleicht lag es auch daran dass es nicht mit Steam funktioniert hat, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Spice (12. Januar 2014)

Danke dir!
 Und ja, bei Steam gehen ja nur bestimmte Key-Versionen zum dort registrieren. Wahrscheinlich hatte deine Bioshock 2-Version  'nen anderen Key-Aufbau. Oder man kann bei Steam generell nur dann ein Spiel registrieren, wenn man es vorher nirgends schon in einem Account (auch bei GfWL nicht) getan hat – kein Plan!
 Aber was ist jetzt, DVD im Schacht jetzt notwendig zum Spielen oder nicht (bei Offline-GfWL-Konto)??


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Und ja, bei Steam gehen ja nur bestimmte Key-Versionen zum dort registrieren. Wahrscheinlich hatte deine Bioshock 2-Version  'nen anderen Key-Aufbau. Oder man kann bei Steam generell nur dann ein Spiel registrieren, wenn man es vorher nirgends schon in einem Account (auch bei GfWL nicht) getan hat – kein Plan!


Wie gesagt ich habe es nicht bei GfWL registriert, ich habe noch nicht einmal einen Online-Account bei GfWL nur immer Offline-Konto erstellt.


> Aber was ist jetzt, DVD im Schacht jetzt notwendig zum Spielen oder nicht (bei Offline-GfWL-Konto)??


Ich *glaube* es ist nicht notwendig, aber genau darauf geachtet habe ich da nicht, da ich die DVD nach der Installation einfach im Laufwerk lasse.

Vielleicht ist das auch nicht bei jedem Spiel gleich, aber womöglich weiß das jemand anderes hier genauer der Dark Souls hat.


----------



## PcJuenger (12. Januar 2014)

Also soweit ich das von Dark Souls in Erinnerung habe, musste man das Spiel nirgends registrieren, es war mit einem reinen Offline-Acc spielbar. Dementsprechend müsste es in der Originalversion sogar noch nach Abschaltung von Gfwl funktionieren, da man für Erstellung des O-A keine Serveranbindung braucht, das geht lokal (korrigert mich, wenn ich Käse erzähle) ^^
Alsooooo...ist es nicht vollkommen schnuppe, ob es vorher bei Gfwl registriert war, oder nicht? Wenn es eh komplett offline funktionopelt? Ach ja: Es geht komplett ohne DVD


----------



## Spice (21. Januar 2014)

Danke dir!
Und ja, mit Offline-Acc geht's (mit/nach einmaliger Serveranbindung!)! Und die DVD muss wirklich nicht einliegen, zum Glück! 

Aber weiß jemand wie ich das Spiel offiziell Patchen kann??? Habe keine Patches für Dark Souls im Net gefunden und unter Steam (was ich ja sowieso nicht wollte), lässt es sich auch nicht initialisieren, da es ja schon vom Vorbesitzer höchstwahrscheinlich bei GfWL online registriert wurde! Ich kann mal auf keinen Fall dort noch ein Live-Konto erstellen. Habe es versucht (wegen den Patches fürs Spiel), aber es geht nicht!


----------



## PcJuenger (21. Januar 2014)

Ach, also musste man doch einmal on sein? Dann verzeih meine Bemerkung, wusste ich nicht. Musstest du wirklich deinen Serial abschicken? Wie erwähnt, ich hatte bis vor kurzem nur einen Offline Acc und es ging immer...

Ach ja, ich würde dir noch den dsfix empfehlen (hoffentlich schimpft der sich so), ohne ihn ist das Spiel auf dem Pc etwas...naja, verwaschen


----------



## Spice (21. Januar 2014)

Ja, DSfix mache ich in jedem Fall (DSMfix wahrscheinlich auch)! Aber was ist jetzt mit den off. Patches? Wie kriege ich die
drauf??
 Die Serial musste, glaube ich, nicht abgeschickt werden!


----------



## PcJuenger (21. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher, ob es überhaupt offizielle Patches gibt, gehört hätte ich davon bisher noch nicht


----------



## Spice (21. Januar 2014)

Doch, gab es! Im letzten Sept. oder Okt. kam V. ~ 1.02 oder so! Daraufhin hatten zuerst einmal alle DSfixes nicht mehr funktioniert und mussten alle neu angepasst werden! Aber da ja Steam keine Pflicht ist, müsste man ja das Game doch irgenwie anderweitig patchen können/dürfen, oder??


----------



## PcJuenger (21. Januar 2014)

Okay, wusste ich nicht, dann habe ich den wohl nicht drauf ^^
Aber es ist auch komplett ohne spielbar


----------



## Monalye (21. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> 
> Na so um die zwanzig Ocken!



Also dann bitte vergleiche die Aktionen, ich hab' ein brandneues, unbenutztes Dark Souls - Prepair to die Edition um 19,90 beim Libro (Österreich) vor etwa 2 Monaten bekommen. Das ist die größere Schachtel mit dem tollen Artbook mit festem Kartonumschlag, 5 Postkarten, 1 Poster, Making-off-DVD und Soundtrack. Vor allem das Artbook ist auffallend schön gegenüber Artbooks von anderen Spielen.
Drum seh dich ein wenig um, für den Preis den du bezahlen würdest, kannst du ein nagelneues bekommen


----------



## Spice (22. Januar 2014)

Ja danke, aber ich habe es ja bereits! Und mit Österreich sozusagen nichts am Hut. 
 Und hier gab/gibt es das Game nicht (mehr) für das Geld (gemeint ist immer die "große" von dir geschilderte Erstauflage)!

 Weiß denn keiner, wie man das Teil patchen kann, wenn man es ausschließlich über GfWL spielt?


----------



## Monalye (22. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> *Na ich wollte halt die ganzen Beigaben die in der Box drin sind (physisch) haben!*
> Also ist das bei GfWL wie bei Steam??
> Dachte, man müsste DS nicht unbedingt online sein zum Zocken?!





Spice schrieb:


> *Ja danke, aber ich habe es ja bereits*! Und mit Österreich sozusagen nichts am Hut.
> Und hier gab/gibt es das Game nicht (mehr) für das Geld (gemeint ist immer die "große" von dir geschilderte Erstauflage)!
> 
> Weiß denn keiner, wie man das Teil patchen kann, wenn man es ausschließlich über GfWL spielt?



Ähm... ja wie jetzt, sorry, dachte du willst genau das Zeugs, das da mit drinnen ist... dabei hast du es aber eh schon? Kapier ich grad nicht, was du nun willst oder schon hast... vielleicht weiß jemand anders Rat.


----------



## Spice (22. Januar 2014)

Ganz einfach!
 Ich habe es seit Thread-Eröffnung bereits gebraucht gekauft (mit dem ganzen Zeugs!)! Es läuft mit dem Offline-Acc von GfWL und auch ohne DVD im Schacht (nach der Installation von der originalen DVD natürlich). Aber ich muss es jetzt irgendwie gepatcht bekommen, sonst laufen die ganzen DSfixe nicht mehr in der aktuellsten Version. Jetzt alles klar?
 Kleines Dilemma jetzt. 

 Ist der Online-Mode eigentlich nützlich bzw. erstrebenswert bei dem Game?


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Januar 2014)

Spice schrieb:


> Ist der Online-Mode eigentlich nützlich bzw. erstrebenswert bei dem Game?


 
Der ist nicht so wichtig. Nur wenn man möchte, dass manch andere Spieler in dein SP-Spiel reinkönnen (und dich dann auch angreifen) oder beim Boss jemanden zur Hilfe rufen. Wenn man da nicht online ist, übernehmen das dann NPCs (also computergesteuerte Charaktere).
Außerdem fehlen dann die Nachrichten, die andere auf den Boden schreiben können. Allerdings fand ich die nie so wichtig, manchmal wird man auch Extra in die Irre oder in einen Abgrund geführt, wenn jemand fies war 
Das ist alles ganz nettes Zeug, aber wirklich braucht man das nicht. Man kann es auch sehr gut komplett offline spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2014)

Sieht schlechts aus bzgl. Patch *ohne* GfWL und/oder Steam Verbindung. 

Alternativ bleibt dir nur eine frühere Version von DSfix zu nutzen. IMO findet man auf der HP von DSfix auch ältere Versionen.

Letzte Möglichkeit: du kaufst dir für schmales Geld Dark Souls 'nochmal' auf Steam, dann hast du deine Goodies in phys. Form im Zimmer und einen funktionierenden CD Key bei Steam.


----------



## Spice (22. Januar 2014)

@ Shadow

 Hey, dank dir, Alter!


----------



## Spice (22. Januar 2014)

Heißt das, wenn ich den Live-Acc vom Vorbesitzer bekomme, dass dann das Spiel gepatcht werden kann darüber??
Und läuft die akt. DSfix-Version 2.2 nur bei akt. Game-Version 1.0.2??
Wenn ja, dann müsste doch DSfix-Version 1.6 (vom ~ 29.09.2012) bei meiner Game-Version 1.0 laufen, oder welche DSfix-Version ist dafür die aktuellste noch lauffähige?
 Bzw., wann kam die Game-Version 1.0.1 raus?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2014)

Klar ... wenn du seinen Account hast, kannst du das Spiel updaten. DSfix v1.x müsste mit der alten, ggf. ungepatchten Version funktionieren, einfach ausprobieren.

Bei mir ist nicht viel passiert, Dark Souls ist nur abgestürzt ... allerdings war es bei mir anders rum, ich hab Dark Souls v1.02 mit DSfix v1.x probiert. 

Also viel passieren kann dir und deinem PC nicht, das kann ich dir versprechen!


----------



## Spice (22. Januar 2014)

Dank dir, Rab!
 Sehr nett von dir!
 Dann werd' ichs mal beim Vorbesitzer probieren!
 Aber wann jetzt Game-Version 1.0.1 rauskam weißt du nicht zufällig?
 Und benutzt du auch den DSMfix für die verbesserte Maus/Tastatur-Steuerung?


----------



## PcJuenger (22. Januar 2014)

Für die Steuerung würde ich dir eindeutig zu einem X-Box 360 Pad oder einem anderen Pad mit X360ce Emulator raten. Mit Maus+Tastatur ist das Spiel schlicht nicht spielbar, wurde leider furchtbar portiert


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nicht viel passiert, Dark Souls ist nur abgestürzt ... allerdings war es bei mir anders rum, ich hab Dark Souls v1.02 mit DSfix v1.x probiert.


Irgendwo habe ich diesbezüglich in einem anderen Forum was gelesen, ich glaube es hing mit der Aufhebung der FPS Begrenzung zusammen, dass Dark Souls nicht funktionierte.

Beim DSFix gibt es ja so etwas wie eine ini-Datei, wo man selbst Anpassungen vornehmen kann. Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher mit dem FPS-Limit, ich weiß nur noch dass es einige Threads mit diesem Thema dazu gab bzw. gibt.

Mich hat eigentlich nur interessiert, wie er es geschafft hat die intern gerenderte Auflösung zu erhöhen, wäre bei manchen älteren Spielen nicht schlecht wenn dies dort auch so möglich wäre.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Januar 2014)

Durch API-Hooks.

Er fängt die D3D Anforderungen zur Erstellung des 3D Fensters ab, modifiziert die Auflösung und leitet es dann weiter an DirectX.

Grob gesprochen, so funktionieren auch SweetFX und ähnliche Mods. Die .dll Dateien schalten sich zwischen dem Spiel und den D3D Bibliotheken, fangen bestimmte Aufrufe ab, biegen diese um bzw. modifizieren sie und leiten sie dann weiter.


----------



## Spice (23. Januar 2014)

Wann jetzt Game-Version 1.0.1 rauskam weißt du nicht zufällig?
Und benutzt du auch den DSMfix für die verbesserte Maus/Tastatur-Steuerung?
 Und gibt es keinen Tweak, der die angezeigten XBox-Tastenbelegungssymbole im Spiel in die Tastaturbuchstaben ändert?
 Wäre nämlich geil hifreich!
 Diese Sache gibt's schließlich ja auch für 'nen PS3-Controller!


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Januar 2014)

@Rabowke
Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, allerdings kann der folgende Satz von dir nicht stimmen.


> Er fängt die D3D Anforderungen zur Erstellung des 3D Fensters ab, modifiziert die Auflösung und leitet es dann weiter an DirectX.


Ein Direct3D Fenster wird in einem normalen Windows Fenster ausgeführt, dieses an DirectX weiterzuleiten macht keinen Sinn.

Außerdem hieß es der Fix verändert die Auflösung zum Rendern, dies hat aber mit einem "3D Fenster" nichts zu tun.
Und dieses wird bei 3D-Spielen immer direkt in den Off-Screen des Backbuffer gerendert.
Hier mal ein Beispielerklärung aus einem der vielen Tutorials:


> With double buffering, you render your scene to the (off-screen) back buffer. After the scene is finished rendering, you swap the back buffer with the front buffer. This buffer swapping process happens so fast that it is hidden from the user. The double buffering technique eliminates the flickering effects that usually arise when scenes are rendered directly to the screen.


DIRECTX 3D WINDOW


----------



## Rabowke (25. Januar 2014)

Meine Zeit der Programmierung ist lang, lang vorbei ... aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich sehr wohl explizit in D3D Fenster erstellt habe mit den von mir gewählten Vorgaben.

struct D3DPRESENT_PARAMETERS{    UINT                BackBufferWidth;    UINT                BackBufferHeight;    D3DFORMAT           BackBufferFormat;    UINT                BackBufferCount;     D3DMULTISAMPLE_TYPE MultiSampleType;    DWORD               MultiSampleQuality;     D3DSWAPEFFECT       SwapEffect;    HWND                hDeviceWindow;    BOOL                Windowed;    BOOL                EnableAutoDepthStencil;    D3DFORMAT           AutoDepthStencilFormat;    DWORD               Flags;     UINT                FullScreen_RefreshRateInHz;    UINT                PresentationInterval; };

Wie du siehst, sind das hier sehr wohl Variablen, die vom Programmierer gesetzt und damit auch per API Hook abgefangen werden können.

Wie gesagt, man könnte sich jetzt den Quellcode von DSfix genauer ansehen, sofern der open source ist, aber DSfix ist wie SweetFX ein Programm, was die Anfragen der Spiele 'umbiegt', modifiziert, und dann weiter an die DirectX Bibliotheken gibt.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> struct D3DPRESENT_PARAMETERS{    UINT                BackBufferWidth;    UINT                BackBufferHeight;    D3DFORMAT           BackBufferFormat;    UINT                BackBufferCount;     D3DMULTISAMPLE_TYPE MultiSampleType;    DWORD               MultiSampleQuality;     D3DSWAPEFFECT       SwapEffect;    HWND                hDeviceWindow;    BOOL                Windowed;    BOOL                EnableAutoDepthStencil;    D3DFORMAT           AutoDepthStencilFormat;    DWORD               Flags;     UINT                FullScreen_RefreshRateInHz;    UINT                PresentationInterval; };
> 
> Wie du siehst, sind das hier sehr wohl Variablen, die vom Programmierer gesetzt und damit auch per API Hook abgefangen werden können.


Bezüglich deiner Aussage mit API Hook, diese habe ich auch nicht bestritten, denn da kenne ich mich nicht aus. 

Aber diese Variablen machen genau das, was ich beschrieben hatte. Da werden die Variablen für die Höhe und Breite des Backbuffer bestimmt und dann auf das Handle des entsprechenden Ausgabefensters zum Tauschen definiert.


----------

